# Okaloosa Island - 3/29/14 - Surf Slam



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hit the beach around 3:00pm today. Pretty rough surf, but clean. Couldn't find the first sand flea. But frozen shrimp did the trick...

1 big pomp, right at 19". A puppy black drum, and a big ole bull red that my pregnant wife put the whoop on. All fish on frozen shrimp, left at 6pm.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Outstanding ....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go ! & WAR EAGLE !


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

good catch. are the sandfleas in?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get em.... I dug and dug last week out there and found NADA sand flea!!! Still too cold I reckon!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Hope the Pomps come to Pcola soon. Keep that girl.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, excellent job! That's a great day at the beach/fishing for sure!


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stud Red. Nice pics and nice pomp


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't find the first sandflea...Havent found many at all yet this year.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

IrishBlessing said:


> Hope the Pomps come to Pcola soon. Keep that girl.


Saw 5 caught at Pickens this afternoon

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats! Save some for me I'll be down in June.


----------

